# WH Rez BSS Ride - 10/16/10



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2010)

I got to the WH Rez shortly before 10am for the BSS group ride.  There was plenty of folks all ready to go, so I got out and got right to getting ready.  Turns out most were heading for the A group ride, which was billed as a 20-25 mile ride including a loop and a half around the Rez and then heading over to Penwood.  If the ride had been a month or two ago I definitely would have given the full pull a shot, but my fitness has fallen off dramatically in the last month or so.  I opted for the B group ride which was just the typical ride around the Rez.  The mileage was just about perfect for me.  We ended up with 7 people in our group until we met up with the A group a little more than half way through our lap, two of their riders switched to our group from there.  

Our group consisted of a brand new rider to a guy on a 6" bike to a guy on a fully rigid 29er.  So we had a pretty good mix of ability levels.  I made the mistake of getting in front of the 6" guy (who apparently races in a multitude of disciplines, including DH on his 10" bike) on a few of the down hill sections, to say he was right there behind me the whole time would be an understatement.  Not to say that he was rude or anything, but I could tell he was right there ready to go.  On the other end of the spectrum I made the mistake of trying to keep up with the two guys we collected from the A group on the climb back up to the fence line, which I failed miserably at and really cooked my legs.  Luckily it was pretty much all down hill from there.  Not really much for me to note ride wise, I felt pretty good for the most part.  I did break my chain just before getting back to the pavement for the last time though, which kinda sucked.  Looks like I bent my middle ring somehow in the process, which meant I was stuck using the small ring for the ride back to the car. :-?

All in all a great time with a good group of people.  We ended up with somewhere around 10 miles in about 3 hours time.  I'm glad I didn't try the A group ride.  They ended up covering around 26 miles in just about 6 hours and I think they said around 3300' of vert climbed.

Several of the people from both groups met up for a great picnic afterward, a nice way to wrap it all up!


----------



## Trev (Oct 18, 2010)

Full Pull Route: http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=851847

Stats with the Everytrail app, are not accurate. It is typically short on mileage given the way it tracks. Speed isn't a rolling speed, it's an absolute average of start to finish... so that 20 minute derailer break down is factored in, as well as the crying session about midway through Penwood.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2010)

Props to Trev for completing the full ride, though you didn't look to good afterward!


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2010)

Props to all of you! The picnic afterward was certainly nice, though.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Props to Trev for completing the full ride, though you didn't look to good afterward!



Yes, props to Trev, Woodcore, and anyone else who completed the full ride!


----------



## yesmandroc (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks sweet. Wish I could have made it. I had to bail on the party as well, which really made me cry. Props to you full-pullers!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 18, 2010)

Trev said:


> Full Pull Route: http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=851847
> 
> Stats with the Everytrail app, are not accurate. It is typically short on mileage given the way it tracks. Speed isn't a rolling speed, it's an absolute average of start to finish... so that 20 minute derailer break down is factored in, as well as the crying session about midway through Penwood.




Way to go!!! No way I could swing that ride. Some of those Penwood climbs must have really sucked that far into a ride.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 18, 2010)

> Some of those Penwood climbs must have really sucked that far into a ride.



Yes indeed! Being 20 miles into the ride the ups at Penwood sucked big time and the technical downhills at the back side of the park where fun but tricky. Either way we rolled it all!  My cycle computer had a total of 26 miles with a healthy 4412 feet of climbing, impressive !!

Here's our track.....

http://www.crankfire.com/map/load/ao/9612


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice marathon for you guys!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a few pics I got:




IMG_6605 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_6608 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_6615 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_6622 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_6637 by Brian Vibert, on 




IMG_6710 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

Sorry for the grainyness, I inadvertently shot everything at ISO 800...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like I'll be stealing some copyrighted pics, see ya in court!:grin:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I'll be stealing some copyrighted pics, see ya in court!:grin:



Watch out, I know some good lawyers!


----------

